# Latest mod - double the size of the drawer and add a clothes shelf



## rwilking (Jul 29, 2013)

I just did a couple mods that I think will be very helpful. I added a clothes shelf attached to the bottom of the lower bunk. I used folding shelf brackets so it can be folded flat and tucked under the bunk if we want to use the bunk which is rarely. The bed frame has aluminum cross members so screwed into one of them and the other side used toggle bolts. Take the luan off the bed shelf first and you will be able to work there. The second mod was to double the depth of the drawer in the closet, there is plenty of room back there and doesn't really eat into the storage bin below it. I used full extension 32" drawer slides so the drawer can come all the way out.

Slides:








*AOLISHENG Heavy Duty Drawer Slides Rails 32 Inch Full Extension Ball Bearing Cabinet Drawer Slides Out 3 Section Drawer Tracks and Runners 100 lb Load Capacity Side Mount 1 Pair - - Amazon.com*
AOLISHENG Heavy Duty Drawer Slides Rails 32 Inch Full Extension Ball Bearing Cabinet Drawer Slides Out 3 Section Drawer Tracks and Runners 100 lb Load Capacity Side Mount 1 Pair - - Amazon.com
www.amazon.com

Shelf brackets: 





































*Amazon.com: CUZURLUV 20'' Folding Shelf Brackets Max. Load 550 lb, Heavy Duty Stainless Steel DIY Wall Mounted Shelf Bracket Space Saving for Table Work Bench, Pack of 2 : Tools & Home Improvement*
Amazon.com: CUZURLUV 20'' Folding Shelf Brackets Max. Load 550 lb, Heavy Duty Stainless Steel DIY Wall Mounted Shelf Bracket Space Saving for Table Work Bench, Pack of 2 : Tools & Home Improvement
www.amazon.com


----------



## Wander2G0 (Jul 15, 2019)

Awesome mod. where you able to find the stud in the wall or just surface mounted?


----------



## rwilking (Jul 29, 2013)

Wander2G0 said:


> Awesome mod. where you able to find the stud in the wall or just surface mounted?


Thanks! I did find a stud in the left wall, the right wall is screwed in three places at the rear and I did also put a support half way back in a stud on the right side. But that was probably overkill as its just the front and back supports that are key, the track rests on the drawer opening edge at the front so is very well supported there. I reused the support they fabricated at the factory for the original slides and just moved that back.


----------



## SoCalAngler (Jul 9, 2021)

Great mod! Is your trailer a 250RS? I appear to have that same drawer/closet configuration. I installed a Camco grab handle and now drawer will only open about 1/2 way. May have to reconfigure as I like the added depth of drawer in your mod.


----------



## rwilking (Jul 29, 2013)

SoCalAngler said:


> Great mod! Is your trailer a 250RS? I appear to have that same drawer/closet configuration. I installed a Camco grab handle and now drawer will only open about 1/2 way. May have to reconfigure as I like the added depth of drawer in your mod.


Hi I have a 2104 210RS, same floorplan just shorter than yours. We really like the new drawer, highly recommend! Thanks!


----------

